# My 2month old planted tank



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

I finally took pics, they're in my Photo Gallery. Plants included are Anubius, Cabomba, various Crypt, Dwarf Saggitaria, Hornwort, Hygrophila, Ludwigia, Vallisneria. Sand & gravel mix, community of fish & liquid plantfood, 18watt 6500K Ultra Sun bulb, trying this w no CO2, and didn't want sharp or cloud-inducing plant substrate since I have Kuhlis. The Cabomba would do better if the filter flow didn't pull it off to the side I think..

Do you think the lighting is adequate? what signs will tell me to start w CO2?
thx!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Tank looks great. You are just below 1wpg. You could increase it some now that all the plant are taking root, but if it ain't broke, why "fix" it? 

You may not need to add CO2 at all. It depends on your lighting, plant nutrients, and how often you change the tank. It looks like you picked good plants for a low tech tank. You may find that some do better than others and then you can decide whether you need CO2, but for now, keep doing what you are doing. 

You could dose with Excel which is a liquid source of carbon in lieu of CO2. It is made by Seachem. It also helps keep algae from getting out of control.


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

In general, they tend to calculate when the lighting is about 3 watts per gallon starts to be necessary. Your aquarium plants that are not large consumers of CO2 or a high light, in my opinion, I do not think it would be necessary. The Cabomba if you need more light and CO2 to reach their maximum beauty. 



Greetings


----------

